
Gilt acquired by HBC for 250M$ - umatrangolo
http://recode.net/2016/01/06/gilt-groupe-to-announce-sale-to-saks-fifth-avenue-owner-as-soon-as-thursday-morning/
======
taphangum
This part was particularly interesting:

 _But over the past couple of years, flash sales on the whole have faded in
popularity as retailers saturated customer e-mail inboxes with promotions and
less high-end excess inventory became available._

I wonder how far reaching this ' _Groupon-effect_ ' is for Ecommerce in
general.

